# Speed loses F1 rights in USA...



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Just found out about this today during Qually at Korea...OMG, these guys(both Speed and its announce team) do a GREAT job of bringing F1 into our living rooms. I just don't see NBC giving it the same treatment. Sad day.....

A couple of links:
http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2012/...n-tell-ap-formula-one-17-year-run-with-speed/

http://formula-one.speedtv.com/article/f1-series-moves-forward-with-new-media-partner-in-2013/


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

NEWS Corp. is morphing SPEED into "Fox Sports One", a competitor to channels like CBS Sports Network and NBC Sports Channel (and thus to the ESPNs, as rights become available). NEWS's Fuel Channel will be the home of much minor auto content, the B&J auto auction stuff (which is a time buy) will buy time elsewhere, and the only auto racing on FS1 will probably be some NASCAR. 

The SPEED F1 coverage team are not under contract, and available.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

SamC said:


> NEWS Corp. is morphing SPEED into "Fox Sports One", a competitor to channels like CBS Sports Network and NBC Sports Channel (and thus to the ESPNs, as rights become available). NEWS's Fuel Channel will be the home of much minor auto content, the B&J auto auction stuff (which is a time buy) will buy time elsewhere, and the only auto racing on FS1 will probably be some NASCAR.
> 
> The SPEED F1 coverage team are not under contract, and available.


Understood, lets hope Varsha,Hobbs and Mattchet can somehow be retained by NBC. If I don't have F1P1 and Qually to watch next year I am going to need some serious counseling!!...:eek2:


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's the story: http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...oup-formula-one-us-television-rights/1633845/

It sounds better than I'd first thought....


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I found this also..."NEW YORK - Oct. 15, 2012 - NBC Sports Group and Formula One Management, the top international open-wheel racing series promoter, announced a four-year partnership today that begins with the 2013 season and provides NBC Sports Group with exclusive U.S. media rights to all Formula 1™ Grand Prix races, qualifying and practice sessions on all platforms and devices.

NBC Sports Group will* televise all 20 F1™ races - four on NBC and 16 on NBC Sports Network - as well as qualifying, practice sessions, studio shows and re-airs *that amount to more than 100 hours of programming annually. The Grand Prix of Canada in June as well as the final three races of the 2013 season in November will air on NBC, while the remaining 16 races will air on NBC Sports Network.

All 20 F1™races will be live streamed on NBC Sports Live Extra, the NBC Sports Group's live-stream platform that is available online at NBCSports.com as well as on mobile and tablet apps.

Excited about that bold part....
Quote is exerpted from this: http://fangsbites.com/2012/10/nbc-sports-group-announces-new-deal-with-formula-1/


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm excited as well now. I was beginning to worry. Now if we could get the same announcers it would be winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

mrro82 said:


> I'm excited as well now. I was beginning to worry. Now if we could get the same announcers it would be winner winner chicken dinner.


Looks like I got my wish.  I'm really looking forward to what Kimi can do this year considering he had a pretty darn good season last year after being gone for a couple.


----------

